# New Electrical Gremlin in the dashboard information screen



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

There are some pretty firm ties between the DIC and the MyLink radio. I know on one occasion, when did the factory reset on my MyLink radio to fix a bluetooth problem, the all of the screens on the "eco" tab of the DIC cleared with it (but not data on the other tabs like the fuel filter, oil change, etc.) Seems like the same thing might have also occurred when I had the BCM software updated. 

If the root cause of your problems is resulting in your radio losing power long enough to factory reset it, it follows that the Eco tab of your DIC would reset along with it. Did you notice if any of your custom settings for locks, lighting, etc. that are controlled through the MyLink had also reset at the same time?


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have all other custom settings at default, haven't messed with them. So I wouldn't know if they had reset as well. But I'm sure its all related somehow. Just gotta find some time to get it to the dealer next week. Love the car/engine otherwise.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

J-Cruze14 said:


> New issue today. I get in the car and find my dashboard information screen sitting on the choose Metric/Standard setting screen. I had left it on the voltage screen because I have been monitoring it for my other electrical issue (radio shutting off/on and electric power steering). I cycled through to my MPG screen and all my Best MPG settings have been reset. They just show -- now. I checked my trip mileage and it was showing the proper miles. I always reset it every tank. Not sure what would cause that.
> 
> Jeff


I posted a thread a while back about all my MPGs resetting on their own. Only happened that one time. One other glitch I had one time also was my low fuel light didn't come on.


----------



## steviecruze (Oct 10, 2013)

been having weird electrical stuff with mine too, the side mirrors vehicle detection lights come on with nothing around me and the car starts calling random phone numbers or sticks on a screen yet keeps playin music, but stays on the stuck screen while channel surfing and when I use my ipod about every few songs it locks up and quits playing and I have to reset the ipod. I'm so sick of my dealership it's not worth the stress. My last oil change I discovered they didnt top off the def fluid or rotate the tires, they didnt add the nitro to the tires either. These guys have been on my list for a while, I've already dealt with them on my wifes CTS but thats a whole different disaster.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

steviecruze said:


> been having weird electrical stuff with mine too, the side mirrors vehicle detection lights come on with nothing around me and the car starts calling random phone numbers or sticks on a screen yet keeps playin music, but stays on the stuck screen while channel surfing and when I use my ipod about every few songs it locks up and quits playing and I have to reset the ipod. I'm so sick of my dealership it's not worth the stress. My last oil change I discovered they didnt top off the def fluid or rotate the tires, they didnt add the nitro to the tires either. These guys have been on my list for a while, I've already dealt with them on my wifes CTS but thats a whole different disaster.


Some dealerships definitely leave something to be desired.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happened to me, was mad because it happened in the winter, so now my lifetime MPG trip is a few lower because it started in the worst months...I think mine (and maybe yours) was a loose connection or ground that may have wiggled a tad loose, mine hasn't acted up again for the past 15k.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

My gremlin was having all my radio presets change to "--" when I started up the car. I went on an errand.
I stopped the car for 10 min. and restarted the engine. The presets reappeared and have not disappeared since.

Ken


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm doing an experiment on mine for the last couple weeks, I put on an extra ground cable from the battery terminal to the Body connection point. Haven't had it act up yet, but time will tell. Until I get time to take it to the dealer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check the ground points in the engine bay. For some unknown reason some Cruze have paint on these ground points. If they're good take your car in and have them check the main ground cable. Sounds like yours either isn't electrically connecting or you have a bad cable.


----------

